# Your BOMM



## ColoradoRaptor (Oct 13, 2016)

Ok, here is one of my latest Pyments with adapted BOMM method. 

4 gal Pinot Noir 
1.5 gal OB honey
1 gal filtered water
3/4 tsp K2CO3 ( one time)
1 1/2 tsp DAP
2 1/2 tsp Fermaid K
1/2 tsp Fermax
1800 ml starter ( 1388/Goferm ) 3days

SG= 1.175
Temp= 73deg

Day 2- Degassed 
Day 3- Degassed ( overflowed the fermenter) 
Day 4- Degassed - Added 3/4 tsp DAP & 2 tsp FK
Day 5- Degassed G= 1.144
Day 6- Degassed - Added 3/4 tsp DAP & 2 tsp FK
Day 7- Degassed - Added 3/4 tsp FO - G= 1.130

After day 7 I left it alone till airlock activity slowed dramatically. 21 days after starting I racked into a carboy and the gravity was 1.050 approximately 16%. It is sitting in the same carboy today clearing well now. Oh and it tastes wonderful


----------

